# Anybody know what this is?



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

I have this grass growing in my recently planted Cheyenne II field. Its aggressive in the extreme and is choking out my Cheyenne. I cut it this afternoon in attempt to slow it down and fed some to my cows today and they love it, it appears to be some kind of grass kind of like bermuda because it has Rhizomes and the roots are starting to reach down and attach themselves but its enormous and grows faster than the Cheyenne II. By the way the Cheyenne is also extremely fast and tall, its quite beautiful. I would appreciate any data or information you may have on what this grass is and how to control it. I know I could spray it with Round Up but that will kill my Cheyenne as well. Vhaby, I would appreciate your insight if you get a chance to look at it. Thank you,


----------



## SixesnSevens (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like Quackgrass.

Scott


----------



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Crabgrass I think, hard to tell from the picture and only one plant.


----------



## brentcu (Apr 13, 2011)

The roots partway up the stem are a clue: From the one photo I'd guess it to be Quackgrass, too. Also known as Couch grass, depending on where you are from.

Where was it? Was it spreading across the ground with those horizontal stems?

There are plenty of weed identifiers online. I don't mind it, it keeps the grass layer strong in wet weather.


----------



## Whistling Dixie (Jan 18, 2010)

It is spreading along the ground and attaching itself with the roots that you can see. It has enormous stems and is hard to dry, need a moco or good tedder. My problem is its taking over and choking out my Cheyenne. I may just hit it with Round Up and kill it all. Thank you for the replies


----------



## MikeC (Aug 5, 2011)

Quack or Crabgrass. Not much difference. MSMA would kill it. Except that you might not want to use it in a hayfield.

Would need to see a seedhead for positive ID.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Likely is Crabgrass. What do the seed heads look like?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't use that MSMA!!, likely that Grazon would kill it, Pastora as well,


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like Quackgrass, for sure is not crabgrass, way different species. It does make good hay crop but is very invasive in row crops. The seed head looks alot like ryegrass. Pretty sure it is a Agropogyn.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Don't use that MSMA!!, likely that Grazon would kill it, Pastora as well,


MSMA contains arsenic--not a good idea to use it on hay/pasture ground. It is being taken off the market in 2013 by the EPA because too many people were using it incorrectly and killing their livestock. Works like a champ in the yard, though!

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> MSMA contains arsenic--not a good idea to use it on hay/pasture ground. It is being taken off the market in 2013 by the EPA because too many people were using it incorrectly and killing their livestock. Works like a champ in the yard, though!
> 
> Ralph


2010 was the final year for purchase of MSMA in Tennessee. Your right on Ralph about working great in the yard, especially for Dallis grass(and Moles). Wish I could get some just for my yard to spot spray with.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Right, Mike--I misread the notice.

Ralph


----------



## Highwater (Jan 20, 2009)

I vote Crabgrass, Quack grass doesn't have the center rib. here is a helpful reference http://www.ppws.vt.edu/weedindex.htm


----------



## Netloss (Nov 20, 2009)

Please send it to me so I can feed it to my cows.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Just from that picture. It looks like either Canary grass or Johnson grass. Both are rhizomes. I would need to see the head though to really tell. I have one brome field where it is starting to spread. I hate Johnson grass. About the only way to kill it without killing the field is to wick it with round up.


----------

